# Would like to confirm the timing marks



## supernissannx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello, this is my first thread. Love this place. I think it is No. 1 for nissans.
Ok, so here is the thing. I checked sentra.net for the timing marks for Nissan NX 1.6, (GA16DE), And it gave me this:

* 5' ATDC
* 0' TDC
* 5' BTDC
* *10' BTDC*
* 15' BTDC
* 20' BTDC

So what i'd like to know is when I stand in front of the car (with the light and everything of course) do those marks go like this from the back of the crank pulley of from the front. I just want to get this straight, because I didn't find it in the forum. I think it might help other people as well. By the way if you'd like to check this on Sentra.net. Type in ignition timing as keyword, and choose the first of the result.
Plus I'm buying me a car early summer. 2 Choices: Celica GT-S 2000+, or 240 SX 95-98. Feel free to suggest. Thank u!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Top to bottom on your list, will be displayed, left to right on the crank pulley.


----------

